# Covid19 Private in Person Training



## softwaretest (Apr 6, 2020)

If you are a coach who is struggling financially and would like to bridge the gap by moving your training online, but don't know how, just ask for help. The tools are free, easy to setup, and most of all your players need a sense of normalcy. Our club launched online training pretty quickly and my DD was able to get soccer back in her day.

For those who continue running these illegal in person sessions, now is the time to stop.

If we all follow the rules we can stamp this thing out and our kids can get back to playing more quickly than you probably think: https://covid19.healthdata.org/

In the end we are all in this together and should help each other through this however we can. 

Anyway, just my two cents. Hopefully I didn't offend anyone


----------



## Chalklines (May 1, 2020)

Hey


softwaretest said:


> If you are a coach who is struggling financially and would like to bridge the gap by moving your training online, but don't know how, just ask for help. The tools are free, easy to setup, and most of all your players need a sense of normalcy. Our club launched online training pretty quickly and my DD was able to get soccer back in her day.
> 
> For those who continue running these illegal in person sessions, now is the time to stop.
> 
> ...


How is training illegal if a city opens up a park (depending on what county you're training in) and the coach is practicing social distancing? 

Nothing ticks me off more the spread of pure bull shit.


----------



## dad4 (May 1, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> How is training illegal if a city opens up a park (depending on what county you're training in) and the coach is practicing social distancing?
> ...


Depends on the county and state rules.  Not allowed in my county.

We still pay our coach the same for zoom, but I know not every club is doing that.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 1, 2020)

Not to mention it is VERY easy to maintain safe distance.  

Both my DD’s still train regularly and there is always a RBPD person at the venue monitoring activities and they’ve never been stopped, questioned or harassed for doing so.


----------



## jpeter (May 1, 2020)

You can pretty much do what you want to on private property within reasonable limits and maybe your neighbors.

Public spaces, parks and the whatnot well that's up to those that run & manage those.

In my city I can take my dog to the city Park and do whatever as long as she is on the leash, off leash is not allowed not that people don't do that or get cited.

Permits to train people for compensation in a public park or not well that's another issue, my city has specific rules about that and right now they aren't giving those out.  Personal trainers not just soccer ones are still around in the parks and I haven't seen a problem with them but did see some parks folks talking with a few of them recently.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 1, 2020)

jpeter said:


> You can pretty much do what you want to on private property within reasonable limits and maybe your neighbors.
> 
> Public spaces, parks and the whatnot well that's up to those that run & manage those.
> 
> ...


Where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## soccer4us (May 1, 2020)

This will start happening very soon. While safety is important, coaches need to pay bills as well. I imagine schools will stay closed for awhile but parks will open soon ir not already open in some areas of the state. Newsome claimed today we are days now from some significant changes in loosening stay at home orders so we'll see what that entails.


----------



## dad4 (May 1, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> This will start happening very soon. While safety is important, coaches need to pay bills as well. I imagine schools will stay closed for awhile but parks will open soon ir not already open in some areas of the state. Newsome claimed today we are days now from some significant changes in loosening stay at home orders so we'll see what that entails.


It would nice if it allowed small groups for non contact outdoor sports, but that is less important.

I think the main focus needs to be on larger employment sectors.  Gardening, construction, manufacturing.  Probably allow younger people and outdoor employees to return first.


----------



## Dargle (May 1, 2020)

The LA County and LA City orders prohibit gatherings of any number of persons from different households except to engage in essential activities or to operate essential businesses. Recreation activities among people in the same household are essential activities.  Private training is not among the list of essential businesses.  My guess is that most parks and recs officers/police look the other way for a one v. one training since it could be a dad and his kid and, as long as they are keeping their distance and it doesn't get out of hand with private trainers all over the place, it isn't considered a big deal.  Nevertheless, if you're charging for it, it is technically in violation of the order and, where a permit is required, it's probably in violation anyway because the permit has been cancelled or has expired.

It's not surprising that the private trainers who are struggling to keep afloat with online training are upset that the private trainers not complying with the order are getting away with it and able to charge full price.


----------



## MacDre (May 1, 2020)

Dargle said:


> The LA County and LA City orders prohibit gatherings of any number of persons from different households except to engage in essential activities or to operate essential businesses. Recreation activities among people in the same household are essential activities.  Private training is not among the list of essential businesses.  My guess is that most parks and recs officers/police look the other way for a one v. one training since it could be a dad and his kid and, as long as they are keeping their distance and it doesn't get out of hand with private trainers all over the place, it isn't considered a big deal.  Nevertheless, if you're charging for it, it is technically in violation of the order and, where a permit is required, it's probably in violation anyway because the permit has been cancelled or has expired.
> 
> It's not surprising that the private trainers who are struggling to keep afloat with online training are upset that the private trainers not complying with the order are getting away with it and able to charge full price.


But what’s going to happen when a player or family member gets sick and dies?  It seems trainers could be held criminally and civilly liable.


----------



## soccer4us (May 1, 2020)

dad4 said:


> It would nice if it allowed small groups for non contact outdoor sports, but that is less important.
> 
> I think the main focus needs to be on larger employment sectors.  Gardening, construction, manufacturing.  Probably allow younger people and outdoor employees to return first.


I agree. I think best case some small group things can start in June if positive news keeps progressing. I guess protests in Huntington Beach today aren't helping them get beach access! lol

I know there are some private trainers starting things next in parks already and soon in areas that are starting to open more in the coming days. I'd be curious if clubs allow their coaches to private train their kids on the side to make money. I'd imagine many clubs wouldn't allow this but not sure.


----------



## pokergod (May 1, 2020)

MacDre said:


> But what’s going to happen when a player or family member gets sick and dies?  It seems trainers could be held criminally and civilly liable.


Assumption of risk???  My kids were just training at a park with their respective private coaches.  They were one on one and keeping some distance.  The park was full of trainers and most were training groups of 4 to 5 kids.


----------



## MacDre (May 1, 2020)

pokergod said:


> Assumption of risk???  My kids were just training at a park with their respective private coaches.  They were one on one and keeping some distance.  The park was full of trainers and most were training groups of 4 to 5 kids.


Problem with assumption of risk is that it’s a defense that puts you in front of a civil jury. I also don’t think that’s it’s a valid defense to criminal charges.


----------



## dad4 (May 1, 2020)

If you have the money to do it...

Instead of breaking the rules on quarantine, call up your private coach and offer him full money for a zoom training.  He won't say no.


----------



## pokergod (May 1, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Problem with assumption of risk is that it’s a defense that puts you in front of a civil jury. I also don’t think that’s it’s a valid defense to criminal charges.


I was joking (kinda).  The bottom line, we will all have it sooner than later so I'm not really sure how to play this.  But, we have great leadership from both political parties that are open and honest so that makes me feel great.  Based on huge groups of players, very high end players, training I think most parents are going with herd mentality.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (May 1, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Not to mention it is VERY easy to maintain safe distance.
> 
> Both my DD’s still train regularly and there is always a RBPD person at the venue monitoring activities and they’ve never been stopped, questioned or harassed for doing so.


Same for us. PD checks the park regularly and has made clear what is and isn’t acceptable. One trainer and two siblings spaced out is not a problem.


----------



## jpeter (May 1, 2020)

MacDre said:


> But what’s going to happen when a player or family member gets sick and dies?  It seems trainers could be held criminally and civilly liable.


Well known coach &  trainer in WLA had a young player collapse, 911, etc when parks where still open in LA during March.  Can't recall if it was Covid related since testing was still new but there was suspicion since it was apparently breathing related,  hopefully he was negative and recovered from what caused the collapse.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2020)

Dargle said:


> The LA County and LA City orders prohibit gatherings of any number of persons from different households except to engage in essential activities or to operate essential businesses. Recreation activities among people in the same household are essential activities.  Private training is not among the list of essential businesses.  My guess is that most parks and recs officers/police look the other way for a one v. one training since it could be a dad and his kid and, as long as they are keeping their distance and it doesn't get out of hand with private trainers all over the place, it isn't considered a big deal.  Nevertheless, if you're charging for it, it is technically in violation of the order and, where a permit is required, it's probably in violation anyway because the permit has been cancelled or has expired.
> 
> It's not surprising that the private trainers who are struggling to keep afloat with online training are upset that the private trainers not complying with the order are getting away with it and able to charge full price.


It’s not legal to be here illegally as well, crazy how politicians dole out justice against Americans.


----------



## Advantage (May 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It’s not legal to be here illegally as well, crazy how politicians dole out justice against Americans.


Yup 
And it’s crazier that Illegal farm immigrants were among  Essential workersThat put food on the table in every American house hold during the pandemic and no Americans complained !! Or protested why they were here!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2020)

Advantage said:


> Yup
> And it’s crazier that Illegal farm immigrants were among  Essential workersThat put food on the table in every American house hold during the pandemic and no Americans complained !! Or protested why they were here!!


Let’s send them all back and see if the sun comes up tomorrow, maybe we won’t have to press 1 for English and have to dumb down our schools while the invaders catch up.
Wake up.


----------



## MacDre (May 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let’s send them all back and see if the sun comes up tomorrow, maybe we won’t have to press 1 for English and have to dumb down our schools while the invaders catch up.
> Wake up.


Couldn’t imagine having to dumb down any school that your dumb ass offsprings attends.  I grew up in a migrant worker family and we ALL speak English.  My uncle's best friend was Chavez.  Dianna Lyons gave me my first legal job.








						Talking With Dianna Lyons, A Fearless Ally in Asbestos Litigation | Kazan Law
					

Unlike most attorneys, Dianna Lyons came from a family of California migrant farm workers, a background that gave her a powerful connection to clients.




					www.kazanlaw.com
				




Why don’t you make the world a better place and just kill yourself. Trust me, no one will miss you.


----------



## messy (May 2, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Couldn’t imagine having to dumb down any school that your dumb ass offsprings attends.  I grew up in a migrant worker family and we ALL speak English.  My uncle's best friend was Chavez.  Dianna Lyons gave me my first legal job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on, that's a little harsh. Harm himself, yes, but not kill himself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Couldn’t imagine having to dumb down any school that your dumb ass offsprings attends.  I grew up in a migrant worker family and we ALL speak English.  My uncle's best friend was Chavez.  Dianna Lyons gave me my first legal job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for proving my point.
The country would be much better if you took your illegal ass and your chain relatives back from where you came from.
Build the wall.
MAGA


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Come on, that's a little harsh. Harm himself, yes, but not kill himself.


I can feel the love.


----------



## MacDre (May 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Thanks for proving my point.
> The country would be much better if you took your illegal ass and your chain relatives back from where you came from.
> Build the wall.
> MAGA


Dumb as fuck!  I’m also a British citizen and my verifiable history goes back to the original settlers.


----------



## Advantage (May 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let’s send them all back and see if the sun comes up tomorrow, maybe we won’t have to press 1 for English and have to dumb down our schools while the invaders catch up.
> Wake up.


Suns always comes up‍ 
how is it going with the Wall ??
MAGA and send all the trump supporters to work the fields 
Trump dumbed down our country


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Dumb as fuck!  I’m also a British citizen and my verifiable history goes back to the original settlers.


British are a bunch of pussies, that’s why we kicked their ass and left the monarchy.
You sound like you are british, princess.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2020)

Advantage said:


> Suns always comes up‍♂
> how is it going with the Wall ??
> MAGA and send all the trump supporters to work the fields
> Trump dumbed down our country


You soft hand libs afraid of a little hard work?


----------



## Grace T. (May 2, 2020)

Our local park today had 10 football players practicing together, a dog walking club (3-4 couples), a private soccer session, a private pilates session, and a soccer dual session going on.  Lockdown breaking down.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Dumb as fuck!  I’m also a British citizen and my verifiable history goes back to the original settlers.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 7030


While you sit on your fat ass, those immigrants and minority’s are feeding you, healing you, and cleaning your yard.   Heck there’s already a meat shortage because they got infected by covid. 
 Unfortunately they are getting affected by covid more than those that can afford to stay at home.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> While you sit on your fat ass, those immigrants and minority’s are feeding you, healing you, and cleaning your yard.   Heck there’s already a meat shortage because they got infected by covid.
> Unfortunately they are getting affected by covid more than those that can afford to stay at home.


Maybe they should get the fuck out of my country and take abuela with them if it’s so bad here.


----------



## SoccerJones (May 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe they should get the fuck out of my country and take abuela with them if it’s so bad here.


Racist much?  for gods sake, we're all human beings!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2020)

SoccerJones said:


> Racist much?  for gods sake, we're all human beings!


You can’t have a country without borders and laws, where is the racism?
Mexican, South American are not races.


----------



## SoccerJones (May 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You can’t have a country without borders and laws, where is the racism?
> Mexican, South American are not races.


"Thanks for proving my point.
The country would be much better if you took your illegal ass and your chain relatives back from where you came from.
Build the wall." clearly not racist 

"Maybe they should get the fuck out of my country and take abuela with them if it’s so bad here." not racist at all

what morons like yourself forget is that this country, the UNITED STATES, was founded by illegal aliens who invaded this country and took it from Native Americans.  A couple hundred years later when people are trying to cross our boarders for a chance at a better like (just like your effing ancestors did so your family could be here generations later), you tell them to get the "fuck out of my country".  You're an entitled racist turd...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2020)

SoccerJones said:


> "Thanks for proving my point.
> The country would be much better if you took your illegal ass and your chain relatives back from where you came from.
> Build the wall." clearly not racist
> 
> ...


The big fish eat the little fish, that’s how it works.
Maybe if our school system wasn’t filled with illegals you would know how to spell borders or are you illegal too?


----------



## SoccerJones (May 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The big fish eat the little fish, that’s how it works.
> Maybe if our school system wasn’t filled with illegals you would know how to spell borders or are you illegal too?





Sheriff Joe said:


> The big fish eat the little fish, that’s how it works.
> Maybe if our school system wasn’t filled with illegals you would know how to spell borders or are you illegal too?


If you think "Illegals" are the only dummies in our school system...you need to look in the mirror...you're living proof with your hateful posts. I never noticed there's an "ignore" button...bye felicia!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2020)

SoccerJones said:


> If you think "Illegals" are the only dummies in our school system...you need to look in the mirror...you're living proof with your hateful posts. I never noticed there's an "ignore" button...bye felicia!


Adios


----------



## Copa9 (May 3, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 7030


How is that going for you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2020)

Bueno, etu?


----------

